# Best cafe in Nottingham



## saman (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi Friends

where is it Best cafe in Nottingham?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The specialty then cart wheel.


----------



## Beanstair (Oct 25, 2019)

Okende. Bar none. West Bridgeford


----------



## jdonnell (Jan 21, 2020)

I quite like outpost coffee tbh but it's only a tiny shop


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

jdonnell said:


> I quite like outpost coffee tbh but it's only a tiny shop


 5 months later but what the heck. I've not been to the Outpost shop but I have brought from them online. Their Timber Town blend is one of the best I've ever tasted. They were also super helpful on email too. I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## Beerista (Jun 15, 2020)

Beanstair said:


> Okende. Bar none. West Bridgeford


 This guys knock it out the park. Awesome shop!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Beerista said:


> This guys knock it out the park. Awesome shop!


 Trouble is it's too far outside the city centre to drop in during a shopping trip or what not. I'll have to check it out when things return to 'normal'. 2 recommendations on here can't be wrong!


----------



## Beerista (Jun 15, 2020)

Rapid said:


> Trouble is it's too far outside the city centre to drop in during a shopping trip or what not. I'll have to check it out when things return to 'normal'. 2 recommendations on here can't be wrong!


 Yeah fair point.

I went off of a friends recommendation, I think it was a short 10 minute bus ride out. 100% worth it though if you want a proper coffee.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

In town I would go for Speciality, then Outpost, Cartwheel. Beyond this there's Wired and a couple of others, but I think Speciality and Outpost would be my go tos.

West Bridgford the aforementioned Okende - worth the journey when it's open

Beeston - Greenhood - Rory is a lovely guy and worth the journey too


----------

